# Make money on the Internet using your talents !!



## pra85 (Feb 12, 2012)

Recently I came a across a website *REMOVED* . It is a very useful website to get rich using your part time.

Its has got only one condition , whatever you do ,it has to be priced at 5$

Every task that you propose to do is known as a "Gig".

Gigs can range from making a video for a website to shouting people's name while parachuting from a airplane. 

You can receive payments via PayPal

I hope it will be helpful to people out there and also make you super-duper rich..


----------



## animax (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks for the info



pra85 said:


> Recently I came a across a website *EDITED*. It is a very useful website to get rich using your part time.
> 
> Its has got only one condition , whatever you do ,it has to be priced at 5$
> 
> ...


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 20, 2012)

I am not a Nigerian who would waste time working for pennies on a computer. I have a job.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 20, 2012)

pra85 said:


> Recently I came a across a website *EDITED*. It is a very useful website to get rich using your part time.
> 
> Its has got only one condition , whatever you do ,it has to be priced at 5$
> 
> ...



thanks for the info


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 21, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> I am not a Nigerian who would waste time working for pennies on a computer. I have a job.



pwnt!!!

well said!!


----------

